# New P22



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello, I didn't think I would ever mess with the little Walther P22 because I was more into targets, bullseye and pins and love My S&W Model 41 and Ruger MKIII SS 6 7/8" fluted barrel pistols. However, my wife doesn't care for them because she say's they're too big and heavy.
Today at the range someone had a little P22 and she got to shoot it and said "I really like that one". So I went up front to see if they had any for a reasonable price. They had one two tone black /gray (real pretty) short barrel with two sets of sithts, extra back strap and two mags. the short barrel was fine and I bought it right there ($285) and took it back to the range and handed it to my wife. She loved it and with her small hands it was a perfect match. She's a little gal 4'11", 115# and not at all crazy about guns, but she's a real sport and as her confidence and enthusisam grew with the little 22 I was able to get her to try my little Baersa T380 and Colt MKIV/Series 80 Gov380 Auto.
I think I was happier about her growing interest in shooting than the new gun. :smt023. Then when she said on the way home she couldn't wait to tell our daughter who lives in Atlanta and will be coming home for a visit pretty soon you know there will be some bragging when she talks to her tonight. I've only been working on this for 40 years. lol GOOD SIGN 
How are these litle rascals to field strip and clean? That little folder they call a manual sucks. Any tips and advice you can give me?
Thanks, 
Jim


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds good. I'm glad your wife found a gun that she liked and now you can both enjoy shooting together. Luckily my wife isnt bothered too much by the recoil of a 9mm and she enjoys shooting. I've brought her with me a few times and she's shot a few different 9mm handguns as well as the rifles I bring along. I have thought about getting her a P22 as well though because she seems to enjoy shooting the .22 rifles the best so I'm thinking she might like a .22 handgun more than a 9mm as well. Not to mention I wouldnt mind having a handgun that I could shoot 500 rounds through for less than $20. Who wouldn't like that? I have to convince her though because that would mean her getting her gun permit as well. Anyway congrats and enjoy.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Hop over to the www.Rimfirecentral.com forums and do a search in the Walther forum for "P22 Bible".. 87 pages of everything you ever wanted to know about the P22... I printed my copy to go with my new P22...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Jim glad to hear you got the lady of the house going. She's off to a good start just don't rush her. That's what I done 30yrs ago with my wife and she is a real shooter now. Bill gave you some good info there so you should be all set. Good luck.


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the help and encouragement. I copied the P22 Bible to a folder of it's own for quick reference. 
Took a quick pic of the P22 which is pretty poor, but what the ..... lol








Jim


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure is a nice looking little pistol. If she don't want it give me a shout. Good luck with it Jim.


----------



## jimC2 (May 7, 2007)

Use the little plastic rod when putting the gun back together and you won't have any trouble. Try it once without it and see what you think. You might need to lightly sand the rod so it will fit, I had to do that to mine.


----------

